# RealTemp XS Bench Compilation



## dark2099 (Mar 30, 2010)

Figured I would make up a nifty thread for this since everyone loves benching so much and we don't have a dedicated thread to it.  This is kind of a test thread, can't 100% say I will do the best keeping this going, but I plan to try as long as I can.  Let's try to keep things lighthearted in here too since I have no exact idea what the results are of, my guess calculating Pi to some amount of digits, unclewebb feel free to correct me on this.  Also, use normal RealTemp, not RealTempGT, if normal RealTemp doesn't work, you may need to download the latest Beta found here.

Please include in your screen shot CPU-Z along with the open bench window.  Also I would like your name, CPU & speed, and score printed as follows.

To start here is mine.

dark2099|i5 650 @ 4.8GHz|1916






Hex Core

Quad Core with HT
1. DOM - 1947 - Intel Core i7 920
2. rickss69 - 1891 - Intel Xeon W3580
3. DOM - 1880 - Intel Core i7 920
4. rickss69 - 1879 - Intel Xeon W3580
5. DOM - 1878 - Intel Core i7 920

Quad Core no HT

Tri Core no HT

Dual Core with HT
1. rickss68 - 1970 - Intel Core i5 670
2. dark2099 - 1937 - Intel Core i5 650
3. dark2099 - 1916 - Intel Core i5 650 

Dual Core no HT


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 30, 2010)

rickss69|i5 670 @ 4.8GHz|1970


----------



## DOM (Mar 30, 2010)

DOM|i7 920 @ 4.7GHz|1878





I should of showed my temps


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 30, 2010)

One thing to add, use the XS bench in real temp, not real temp GT, in my first run showing in the first post I used real temp GT, in this just normal Real temp, can see the difference in score, tho not sure if that is the reason. New submission for me.

dark2099|i5 650 @ 4.8GHz|1937


----------



## DOM (Mar 30, 2010)

looks like it just likes cpu speed 

i ran mine like 6 times untill i got that was the highest


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 30, 2010)

Perhaps, if you look at rickss and mine, we have CPUS at same speed, his ram is a little slower but tighter timings, mine higher with looser timings yet he still beats me.  Who knows tho.


----------



## DOM (Mar 30, 2010)

but not by much like im 1000 lower 

 ill just run it again at  5145Mhz  lol


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't make me break out the 3580 Xeon...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 31, 2010)

rickss69|Xeon 3580 @ 4.7GHz|1879


----------



## DOM (Mar 31, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69|Xeon 3580 @ 4.7GHz|1879
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/ScreenHunter_02Mar310917.jpg


u got me buy 1 point 



EDIT 

DOM|i7 920 @ 4.7GHz|1880 







not fair you got an unlock multi i want one too


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 31, 2010)

rickss69|Xeon 3580 @ 4.7GHz|1891

Don't you make me break out the cascade...


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 31, 2010)

updated, thanks guys, now we just need more people to post some scores.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 2, 2010)

no one else wants to play?


----------



## DOM (Apr 2, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69|Xeon 3580 @ 4.7GHz|1891
> 
> Don't you make me break out the cascade...
> 
> ...



bring it 

DOM|i7 920 @ 5GHz|1947


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice man.


----------



## DOM (Apr 2, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> Nice man.



thats not the highest score i got at that speed


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 2, 2010)

Keeping a collection of runs to respond to rickss69?


----------



## stivut (Jun 4, 2010)

stivut|i7 980X(ES) @ 4982.7MHz|1995


----------



## cliffmidnite (Aug 16, 2010)

*XS Bench*

My comp was really fast 2 years ago and still is, but those i7 at 4.5ghz+ are beasts. I won't be doing any upgrading till my cpu bottlenecks games though. It sure is fun to make really high benchies though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 16, 2010)

sub


----------

